# Damn Knuckleheads...



## Dark Horse (May 13, 2015)

When will these fools ever learn that this is a forum of substance?  I haven't been on here for a while simply because I have a busy life, but every time I log in I see these knuckleheads popping on here saying something to the effect of "Hey guys, hook me up with your best sources" or some other bullshit that leads to them getting blasted by the veteran members here.  Then you have the supposed sources that get on here and try to make a name for themselves by posting that they're a new source, and that they have the best products/prices around, yadda yadda yadda.  C'mon guys, you have to be smarter than that.  Your approach is truly pathetic.  One of the first things that you should notice on this board is that none of the sponsors are sources, NONE.  Is that not a big enough hint!?  Seems pretty obvious to me, but go ahead, keep posting and providing us with endless entertainment of you getting roasted to death.

Members: If you want to figure out how to find the great sources that you know the vets here have access to, spend some time here, get to know people, and pay your dues.  Trust in this type of environment is not given, it is earned, and you won't earn it by popping on here like a knucklehead asking for sources.  If you can't handle this or aren't patient enough to pay the dues, there are plenty of other boards out there that you can join.

Hopefully you mods and vets don't think I'm out of line here with my low post count, but these fools have to get the hint at some point, or at least be more observant.  Reading the roasts that follow a dumb ass question is fun for a while, but then the level of ignorance dawns upon me and frustrates me, because it's not that difficult to get a feel for the type of board this is.  Hope this post prevents others from future roastings, lol.


----------



## Bassman101 (May 13, 2015)

Well said!


----------



## Pounds (May 13, 2015)

So....
 Can I have a source?


----------



## Bigbee2936 (May 13, 2015)

Saw this and i thought, this is a smart person, sounds military, this is my first day on the site and im glad to be here


----------



## Seeker (May 13, 2015)

Nice post but we vets aren't giving anyone access to anything around here but good advice and how not to fuk yourself up.


----------



## wabbitt (May 13, 2015)

Everybody was new once.  Sometimes, it's an honest mistake.  When someone is eager to undertake a new endeavor, the excitement and anxiety can get the best of them.  They may do some seemingly irrational things.  Flaming, hazing, initiation, all the same, is just part of the process.  Those who survive and make it through the gauntlet are perhaps truly worthy.  
No sense getting worked up over people asking what might seem like dumb questions.  It doesn't take long to sort them out.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (May 13, 2015)

I personally like the dumb posts. Gives me someone to make fun of, sometimes it gets to be too much but hey its going to happen no matter what. 

This place was never a source board, and will never be a source board, people will figure it out pretty quickly


----------



## mickems (May 13, 2015)

All UG members already know that Tillacle labs is the go to source for newbs and vets.


----------



## Dark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Pounds said:


> So....
> Can I have a source?



Absolutely! Just hit mickems up and he'll give you the info for Tillacle Labs! :32 (20):


----------



## Dark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Seeker said:


> Nice post but we vets aren't giving anyone access to anything around here but good advice and how not to fuk yourself up.



Yeah, you would think it would be common sense.  Unfortunately it doesn't seem to be as common these days...


----------



## Dark Horse (May 13, 2015)

Bassman101 said:


> Well said!



Thank you sir.


----------



## Dark Horse (May 13, 2015)

wabbitt said:


> Everybody was new once.  Sometimes, it's an honest mistake.  When someone is eager to undertake a new endeavor, the excitement and anxiety can get the best of them.  They may do some seemingly irrational things.  Flaming, hazing, initiation, all the same, is just part of the process.  Those who survive and make it through the gauntlet are perhaps truly worthy.
> No sense getting worked up over people asking what might seem like dumb questions.  It doesn't take long to sort them out.



Of course bro, agreed.  I was just hoping to provide a little value to those that might be unsure as to how to approach it.  Never got worked up over it; was laughing most of the time I was writing that :32 (18):


----------



## LeanHerm (May 13, 2015)

Seeker said:


> Nice post but we vets aren't giving anyone access to anything around here but good advice and how not to fuk yourself up.


these guys are also a little more careful with sending noods to other guys. Some of the other members here not so much.


----------



## Tren4Life (May 13, 2015)

LeanHerm said:


> these guys are also a little more careful with sending noods to other guys. Some of the other members here not so much.





I only send mine to you and Seek.


----------



## TheSauce (May 13, 2015)

Dark Horse said:


> Absolutely! Just hit mickems up and he'll give you the info for Tillacle Labs! :32 (20):



Not sure if this is sarcasm or credible.


----------



## stonetag (May 13, 2015)

I must not have a busy life bc I'm on here a lot.


----------



## BigGameHunter (May 13, 2015)

Don't PM Mickems anything he still owes me 2 butt plugs and furry panties.


----------



## Dark Horse (May 14, 2015)

BigGameHunter said:


> Don't PM Mickems anything he still owes me 2 butt plugs and furry panties.



WHOA... See, you miss out on this kind of good shit when you barge in asking for a source straight away, lol.


----------



## Pounds (May 14, 2015)

Tillacle kicks ass!  Just sent him $1800 and best gear ever is on it's way....time to get swole bro


----------



## Pounds (May 14, 2015)

Before anyone thinks this is serious, which happens a lot.

It's a joke.  I only ordered $900 worth


----------



## ambition 031 (May 14, 2015)

Been on for a while and I just read everyone's comments. There is a lot of advice on here. For all of the newbies, just remember everyone's body is different and u have to find out what cycle works for u. Especially for what look u are going for. Peace.


----------



## cybrsage (Jun 16, 2015)

Seeker said:


> Nice post but we vets aren't giving anyone access to anything around here but good advice and how not to fuk yourself up.



That is all anyone should want.  When the time comes, the sources are easily found.  Until you can easily find sources on your own, you are not ready and still need the good advice about how not to **** yourself up.


----------



## cybrsage (Jun 16, 2015)

BigGameHunter said:


> Don't PM Mickems anything he still owes me 2 butt plugs and furry panties.



Sorry, it is my fault.  He is waiting for me to return the ones I purchased so he can send them to you.  Only slightly used, so he is also going to send a discount code your way.


----------



## Jayjay82 (Jun 22, 2015)

You get sources doing your own homework and making your own connections. This is not a board for that like seeker said if you want good honest advice then you are at the right place. We all started out the same this board helps you grow knowledge wise and is full of great brothers that may be your closest friends someday.


----------



## Crudehauler (Jun 23, 2015)

I must say, that I'm just glad to be here.  I should've registered months ago.  I read the reads all the time, do research all the time, and train all the time.  Sadly, now that I'm ready to take it to the next level it appears I'll be waiting a while longer.  Again, just glad to be here and meet everyone


----------



## caspien239 (Jun 23, 2015)

I have to say that when I joined ug I was very anxious to go in and ask right away for a source without thinking first I now know that I just isn't that easy I'm willing to put in the time for the right advice and the reason why I was so desperate was because my dumb ass started my second cycle with one vial I had left over from a previous thinking that it would be no problem to go to my gym guy and get the rest well shit happens and he is no longer with us (RIP) Mikey so now I've come off and will wait to gain trust and friendship so that I may be directed to the right place so I'll be hanging around for a while oh and thanks to the vets on this board for not flaming the sh!t out of my newb ass


----------



## cybrsage (Jun 25, 2015)

mickems said:


> All UG members already know that Tillacle labs is the go to source for newbs and vets.



I cannot trust them - they are not even in the list of sources on e-roids.  Heck, cannot truest any lab not in the top ten there, amirite?


----------



## transcend2007 (Jun 25, 2015)

What most newbies need is source of nutritional advise because their diets are no where near on target.  Of course its easier to think poking yourself in the arse with AAS will get your the result you're after...plus you actually have to work-out ~ hard....another area where noobs fall short.

If you have not put in 2 to 3 years of working out and learned the basics of nutrition.....do yourself a favor and do that first.  UGBB has killer information on both those topics which as you learn how to eat and how to work-out properly you'll be getting much better results than those pinheads who go straight to AAS.


----------



## tunafisherman (Jun 25, 2015)

I am going to have to google tillacle labs.... this is about the 4th thread I have seen it posted, and feel I am missing out on some fun reading material...


----------



## transcend2007 (Jun 25, 2015)

Make sure you pay special attention to their LNE......it is the most "legit" source of it you'll find.....



tunafisherman said:


> I am going to have to google tillacle labs.... this is about the 4th thread I have seen it posted, and feel I am missing out on some fun reading material...


----------

